

Intel tries cash to lure developers to its app store - ilamont
http://www.itworld.com/mobile-amp-wireless/98449/intel-tries-cash-lure-developers-its-app-store

======
vyrotek
Why would I want to create an App specifically for their App Store when I
could make a Web App?

Besides the App Store visibility, isn't the UI experience usually one of the
bigger reasons you make an App over a Web App for Android of iPhone devices?

A netbook doesn't have the limitations that mobile devicse have. You have a
mouse and even Flash.

~~~
gte910h
I'd say the same reason many make apps for the apple app store: Visibility.

------
zandorg
What's wrong with the free-for-all of the PC where anyone can write and offer
for download their software? Just because Apple wants to advance DRM into the
21st century, it doesn't mean people want to be restricted in what software
they choose to use.

------
gyardley
This just tells me Intel's store is a bad place to sell something, since
successful marketplaces don't need to bribe their participants.

